
CERN's iPod-like control devices, from 1973 - mfrw
https://commandcenter.blogspot.com/2018/02/cerns-ipod-like-control-devices-from.html
======
basicplus2
May just invalidate a few patents..

~~~
eesmith
I read the paper and I'm trying to figure out what "iPod-like" means, and what
patents you think might be broken.

Could you elaborate?

